# ShadowMod for the D2 and D2Global by MasterChung



## Dubbsy (Jul 30, 2012)

All credit to MasterChung. I only helped get it booting. He did all the work. Read his thread here: http://rootzwiki.com...dowmod-beta-38/
*Download*


masterchung7 said:


> Screenshots


----------



## Dubbsy (Jul 30, 2012)

Droid 2 Global link posted.


----------



## Kitsune (May 2, 2012)

Nice, i will try it as soon as I backup my current.


----------



## Dubbsy (Jul 30, 2012)

Updated OP with the official Masterchung d2/d2g builds. The previous links were ports by me that I put up until his builds worked properly.


----------



## nanerasingh (Oct 3, 2012)

is that camcoeder and keybard light working on d2g


----------



## Dubbsy (Jul 30, 2012)

nanerasingh said:


> is that camcoeder and keybard light working on d2g


No to camcorder
Not sure on keyboard

Sent from my liquikanged droid x


----------



## Kitsune (May 2, 2012)

Guys, you shoud try this one!
I installed it yestarday, just wiped cache, and works far better than the last build. (at least for me, maybe hwa?)


----------



## kccheung0625 (Aug 15, 2011)

Is GSM working for this rom?

PS: Just confirmed GSM is working by Dark Cricket


----------



## Kitsune (May 2, 2012)

yeah i'm a gsm user as well. =)


----------



## goldgod (Mar 25, 2013)

Does anyone have a working link for the droid 2 global


----------



## masterchung7 (Dec 19, 2011)

goldgod said:


> Does anyone have a working link for the droid 2 global


I'll try reloading the rom when I get a chance later today.
Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Edit I checked and the link still works, but here's a mirror if you want: http://www.mediafire.com/download/at7z0yc05adm1i0/PARANOIDANDROID-pa_droid2we-1.6a-30MAR2013-204128.zip


----------



## goldgod (Mar 25, 2013)

Thank You


----------

